# topaz corn snake



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

hi i was wondering if anyone can help what does a topaz cornsnake look like a pic would be great
thanks


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Never heard of them until i was looking at the classifieds on Nige's list and saw that Caramel and Ice make Topaz!! I want to see pics too, but for some reason they sound rare and probably are rare!!:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not that great if you ask me but I guess it's all personal preference.

Joe Piece is breeding them, this is one of his 2007 babies -


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't see the pic!!:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i cant see pic


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I got a pic of one but im not sure if im allowed to post it?

Its a lava caramel incase you werent sure:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Dunno if this link works

The Source

Basically it's on cornsnakesource do a search for topaz and joe pierce has puts loads of pics up, I don't want to save it and upload it myself due to copyright and all that.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Dunno if this link works
> 
> The Source
> 
> Basically it's on cornsnakesource do a search for topaz and joe pierce has puts loads of pics up, I don't want to save it and upload it myself due to copyright and all that.


yeah, i got a pic of roy's adult but cant for same reason

the link works, but im a member too:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

not a bad looking corn is it thanks for that


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Nothing special in my opinion!!: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Nothing special in my opinion!!: victory:


 
you wanna see an adult then:no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe i haven't seen a Topaz then!!:lol2:


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

The best thing going for them is the random dark flecking and the green eyes as adults. I don't particularly like caramel, but I do like these.

These pictures are from Roy Munson on www.cornsnakes.com


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

i got to say i really do like them


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

toyah said:


> The best thing going for them is the random dark flecking and the green eyes as adults. I don't particularly like caramel, but I do like these.
> 
> These pictures are from Roy Munson on www.cornsnakes.com


thats the pics ive got but wasn't sure if to post em:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Only "yellow snake" I like. 

Lava makes EVERYTHING better.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> thats the pics ive got but wasn't sure if to post em:lol2:


I wasn't sure either, so I just asked him 

Ssthisto - I agree. I think if we'd had lava before hypo, no-one would bother with hypo as it's just a pale imitation of the lava gene.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay I have to admit, the adults do look very nice


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah i definately didnt see a pic of a snake like that! Very nice!!:no1:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Hadn't seen an adult before, and must say those are looking a bit special... especially with those eyes!


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the green eyes, but no the dark specks, I think it's still a butter for me


----------

